
An evergreen list of advanced JavaScript questions and their explanations - feross
https://github.com/lydiahallie/javascript-questions
======
codezero
I write a lot of "old" (backwards compatible) JavaScript, so the let/const and
block scope did throw me off a bit here! Also the this inside arrow functions.
Good stuff to know :)

